# A memory test for real oldies



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

.
Who was it who used to tell of the Black Hand Gang?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Which one, there were many, some I'd prefer to know less about, did you Google it yet.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> Kev_n_Liz...........Which one, there were many, some I'd prefer to know less about, did you Google it yet.


Not sure you're old enough to remember. I am. Didn't need to Google -very clear in my childhood memory. Just wondered if anyone else remembered (without googling)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd Google it now then, so you can see the more sinister attachment.


----------

